# packaging



## snakelady1 (Mar 7, 2001)

Hi all I have finally convinced my hubby that we need to have paper bags for all of our bread products.....unfortunately our purveyors don't seem to carry what I want a paper type bag with a cellophane window. What I need is the names and locations of suppliers of bakery packaging I would like to put my logo on the bags as well. Thanks for the help.
Sandy


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I had a post and lost it. Oh well, hope your bakery is doing great.

I was thinking you could find a source thru Modern baking magazine. Their online at www.bakery~net.com and I thought they had a vendor page where you could look up packaging.

You also can find local cardboard companies that sell bakery products, at least the one in my area does....


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

oops, maybe that's www.bakery-net.com


----------



## breadster (Feb 23, 2001)

i think what you are looking for is a very common stock item available through many bag companies- what do you plan to put in them? They are usually used for cookies and smaller items- not bread- you can refer to them as "stock bags with a polypro windows with tin ties"- they usually come in a variety of sizes- you want to go with a "stock" bag- otherwise you are dealing with massive quantities and plate costs etc.- all unnecessary-

you can easily make an attractive package by just adding a label- and your costs will be reasonable- you shoud be able to buy them by the case-

since you are in Wisconsin- i would suggest calling Bagcraft (unfortunelatly i dont have their number on hand- i do - at the office- and can get it for you) they can send you out samples
they come in cases of 500 - approx .20/bag dep. on quantity- and they ship

at the risk of boring everyone with unsolicited details - let me know if you want them


----------



## snakelady1 (Mar 7, 2001)

Breadster I am looking to put bread in a paper bag....I would like the number to bagcraft thanks


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Breadster you wouldn't bore anyone with details. I for one would be most interested. Thanks


P.S. Snakelady I've seen breadster products and she has a MOST IMPRESSIVE looking product! She's a major wiz at this!!


----------



## breadster (Feb 23, 2001)

thank you - WDB- you make me blush- from you it comes as quite a compliment


----------



## breadster (Feb 23, 2001)

snake lady- here is the number for Bagcraft 773-254-8000

i'd suggest either asking for sales dept or the stock department itself- and describe what you are looking for- 

i'm trying to picture a bag for bread with a cello window in it- how do you plan to close it? or will you leave one end open?
why do you need a window?

if all you want is a bag for bread there are many more options- what size (approx inches) do you see for your bread- if i know more of the parameters i can better help


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I agree with everything said. We usually buy stock bags and put a label on. We stamp all our 2#-4#-6# cookie bags. There are many different bread bags, I haven't seen the window baguette or batard bags in a while. We use a waxed window for the fococcia. I think the best bags are the perferated cello for hard crust breads.JMO


----------



## snakelady1 (Mar 7, 2001)

I am starting to supply two grocery stores with my bread. The customer will want to see what the bread looks like. I have all different kinds of shapes. Breadster thanks for the number. I really appreciate it.


----------



## snakelady1 (Mar 7, 2001)

Pannini a perforated cello bag? Could you name a supplier? 
Thanks
jSandy


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Hey! That sound like things are rolling along. Bags with labels will probably be the way you decide. Are you doing hard crust breads? Are you doing anything oily?
It sounds like you will be buying in quantity. bagcraft, also if you have a local bakery paper supply company you may want to pick their brain and the might give you their source if they are unable to stock an item for you.
I know you have probably done all this, but I have to remind you to see if you have covered all your bases on labels. ingredients, nutritional info, wheights. They are very sticky here in this state. The label cost might be greater than the bag cost.
PS. sometimes I see packaging I like in other stores and I always take the time to get the manufacturer of the bag.
Good Luck
pan


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

sorry, to busy running my mouth. I get those through my local bakery supply. AMPCO but I'm sure they are available elsewhere. We're on vacation this week but I have to go in to do payroll. I will look for anything that might help. I have only seen the cello in the baguette and batard style.
I'll let you know in a couple of hours.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Sandy,
These were tucked away in my favorites
Aplasticbag,com
shadowplastics.com
ssbags.com I think I did business with them.


----------



## snakelady1 (Mar 7, 2001)

Thanks pannini we are looking into the labeling aspect apparently if we do less than 10,000 of an item we don't need the nutritional information.....(omg I would be there all night and day trying to produce that much) The labeling machine is about $1500 dollars right now we are using a stamp listing the ingredients the cost of each stamp is $60 but we can use it indefinately again thanks for all the information
Sandy


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

not to be nosey, but do you have a company label on the product? We find it important so the customer can find their way back to us. We have a printer running labels for us now. .07 under 1000. .05 for 3000 or more.


----------



## snakelady1 (Mar 7, 2001)

Yes I have a printer here in town that does my logo and name on sticky tags that we put on everything We have a larger tag so we can stamp the ingredient list on our products.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Hey listen,
When you get to 10000 units I will be happy to come work for you. I don't require much, small paycheck, I work 20hrs a day, and I take two days off every 4 months to play poker. oh yea, sunday morning is Church and pottery class. 

PS I probably increase your food cost 1 % if you have regular food:lips: :beer:


----------



## breadster (Feb 23, 2001)

panini- Chicago isnt really that cold! especially thsi year-

I'll take you now!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I'm leaving tomorrow morning for the casinos, depending on the outcome I might be available Sat. morn.
A nice Jamaican/CostaRican blend black,1 slice of dry sourdough toast and I'm working.


----------



## snakelady1 (Mar 7, 2001)

Working hard on those 10,000 units tonight.... I have appointments with Anchor packaging and Bagcraft. I had a technician from Bakemark in today teaching me about sweet rolls and donuts......boy I sure had a lot to learn.......I never was much of a donut fryer which has really shown in my products I only hope to remember what I learned today (including where the reset buttons are on my blakeslee mixer) oh the embarrassment.


----------

